
Social Media sites: photo metadata test results (2013) - DanBC
http://www.embeddedmetadata.org/social-media-test-results.php
======
tomcam
Pretty neat idea--they embedded metadata in images then saw how they were
stripped out by a large number of sites. Google+ kept the most. Facebook
stripped out the most. Most sides made EXIF data inaccessible; not sure why
this is but I'm not an expert.

